# Can someone explain how to get the sq ft?



## DPIgirl (Jun 28, 2010)

I need some help! The guys usually give me the square footage and all I have to do is make the invoice. Today, I was only given the board count which is 269 48"x12's.
Could someone please explain to me how to get the sq ft?


----------



## robotaper (Apr 27, 2010)

4ft.x12ft.=48 sq. ft.

48 sq. ft. x 269 pcs =12,912 sq. ft.


----------



## DPIgirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks so much! Now, I've got it....I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

How long have you been working there?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What ever happened to good common sense ? Anyone out there making out invoices should have the ability to do common math, even someone with a 6th grade education should not have to ask such a mundane question.


----------



## DPIgirl (Jun 28, 2010)

Almost a week now. This is all new to me, since I'm a Register Nurse and only trying to help a friend out until he can find someone permanent. 

To whomever Silverstilts may be.....how much more of a childish, ignorant smartass could you be not knowing the situation? Here in the south, we are raise to have manners and be considerate of others...you need to rethink before you speak especially to someone you have NEVER spoken to!


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Who is the girl?And what up with the nurse?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

DPIgirl said:


> Almost a week now. This is all new to me, since I'm a Register Nurse and only trying to help a friend out until he can find someone permanent.
> 
> To whomever Silverstilts may be.....how much more of a childish, ignorant smartass could you be not knowing the situation? Here in the south, we are raise to have manners and be considerate of others...you need to rethink before you speak especially to someone you have NEVER spoken to!


Really now ,settle down this site is for professionals maybe you should be aware of the site before you ask such silly questions. 

Again common sense!!!!! Perhaps u should go back to school and learn some basic skills. Just a thought. You don't have to speak to someone in person to realize that...


----------

